# "Honing" sound after toilet flushes



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

That's the only way I can describe it. After flushing and the tank starts to refill, there is this sound that is like someone blowing on Viking deer horn. Recently in my condo unit, I've been hearing the same sounds from other units when flushing their toilets. 

I know it sounds freaky, but that's what I'm hearing. Am I just imagining that sound when other units nearby flush their toilets and I hear a Viking horn sound too? Omg...I may be just imagining that, but I don't think so.

What the hell is causing that sound? Pressure fluctuations? My toilet only???


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Check that the water valve to the toilet is open fully.

Or it's the fill valve in the tank (thing on the left side). Maybe a replacement will help. They're pretty much interchangeable, so the new one may not look anything like what's in there currently.

Or try clearing debris, if the fill valve looks like this. The cap is removed when you hold the float lever "up" as you twist a little bit. 
https://www.fluidmaster.com/toilet-problems/determining-toilets-noise-fix/


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I know the answer, but I dasn't dare comment because I'm not a painter.:blink:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Why not call a licensed plumber?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

rrk said:


> Why not call a licensed plumber?


They did and Erik the Broadaxe reworked the pipes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A resonance is being set up between the fill valve and some other part of the plumbing.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I think I know the answer, but I dasn't dare comment because I'm not a painter.:blink:


Well, at least I'm not asking whether to blow my nose with my right hand or my left. "I'm a plumber...lead me step by step on how to paint my house, if you please." 

Ya, I don't wander far from my trade, but when I do, I think I ask questions that are worthy of this forum and not in the DIY forum section, which other trades feel free to do with regards to the painting forum.

"Hi, I'm Joe plumber, I've never picked up a paint brush. I thought I'd drop by the painting forum and ask how to paint my house...step by step". "Surely I'll get every painting contractor here to tell me how."

Was I acting like that? No. Gimme a break. Gimme a Kit-Kat bar.

hdavis (sound resonance, good reply)...its weird, in that, as of recently, I'm hearing this "honing" sound coming from other condo tenent's toilets when they flush. At least I swear, I can here that sound. So...does the problem lie with each of our toilets (to correct it)?

A back story that may or may not be the cause: I told our HOA that our water pressure was too high. I took a meter reading with a PSI gauge and it read 125PSI (85 PSI max by code). I photographed that gauge pic and sent it to both our HOA president and to our condo association's property manager. No reply. Then a week later, a pipe behind my toilet sprouted a pin hole leak. It didn't flood my bathroom because the leak sprayed out towards the drywall that is our hallway. Our HOA then had to pay to cut out all the wet drywall and replace it, texture and paint it. it took our HOA 5 months to finally reduce our shared pipes water pressure down from 125PSI (lol, after paying for all that work, they let 5 months go by!). Typical HOA lunacy.

I'm thinking we all had our toilets working with the high 125PSI (stupid HOA) and now that the water pressure has finally been reduced to all, it may mean each of our toilets needs adjusting?

If so, I wasn't asking plumbers here how to adjust my toilet. I was asking about the cause. I thought it a worthy question outside my profession.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I think I know the answer, but I dasn't dare comment because I'm not a painter.:blink:





rrk said:


> Why not call a licensed plumber?





Caslon said:


> Well, at least I'm not asking whether to blow my nose with my right hand or my left. "I'm a plumber...lead me step by step on how to paint my house."
> 
> Ya, I don't wander far from my trade, but when I do, I think I ask questions that are worthy of this forum and not in the DIY forum section, which other trades feel free to do with regards to the painting forum.
> 
> ...


Little catfight in the painting forum?? :whistling




Delta


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Little catfight in the painting forum?? :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I see, and I was just there seconds ago. Catfight here? Naw.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe try closing down the shutoff valve some. If It's already part closed, go both ways.

If the units are plumbed identical, they should all react similarly. I'm guessing this is triggered by turbulent flow at the fill valve, but the feedback would be from reduction in pipe size, a 90 degree elbow, ...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Maybe try closing down the shutoff valve some. If It's already part closed, go both ways.
> 
> If the units are plumbed identical, they should all react similarly. I'm guessing this is triggered by turbulent flow at the fill valve, but the feedback would be from reduction in pipe size, a 90 degree elbow, ...



Will try that. thanks. I can imagine why a partially closed shut off valve might cause this strange honing sound. Like I said, it's weird that I'm hearing other condo units toilets making the same honing sound.

Anyways, this "honing" sound (like a viking blowing on a sheeps horn) has got me perplexed for the moment. I can possibly see why it might be happening locally with me, but recently, I'm hearing the honing sounds from other units toilets when* their* toilet tank is filling up. This all may just die out on its own, who knows? Not a huge deal.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm still trying to get past the terminology. I equate "honing" with knife sharpening, and while I'm sure Vikings did that, I doubt it sounded like blowing a horn. :laughing:

You can hear the neighbors' toilets flushing? Must be one of those condos with Japanese paper walls.

All toilets make noise as they refill the tank. Might help if you recorded the sound so we can see how atypical it is. Easiest way to post that here would probably be a Youtube video.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

No easy answers I guess.

But I am looking forward to the video.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm still trying to get past the terminology. I equate "honing" with knife sharpening, and while I'm sure Vikings did that, I doubt it sounded like blowing a horn. :laughing:
> 
> You can hear the neighbors' toilets flushing? Must be one of those condos with Japanese paper walls.
> 
> All toilets make noise as they refill the tank. Might help if you recorded the sound so we can see how atypical it is. Easiest way to post that here would probably be a Youtube video.









or maybe this is coming from the neighbor's toilets:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm still trying to get past the terminology.


"Honing." Bad use of language on my part, describing a sound. My bad.

An elk horn being blown. There, that's better, maybe.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

_If a toilet shrieks as the tank refills, the problem is usually a faulty washer or washers in the ballcock assembly, the rod and floating ball that rises as the tank fills.

Lift off the top of the tank and remove the two pins or set screws that anchor the ballcock. Pull up the assembly, lifting the plunger out of the tube. Obtain replacement washers for all that are on the plunger; usually, there are at least two. But before installing them, sand or scrape off mineral deposits.
_
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/11/24/nyregion/home-clinic-how-to-quiet-down-those-noisy-valves.html


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> _If a toilet shrieks as the tank refills, the problem is usually a faulty washer or washers in the ballcock assembly, the rod and floating ball that rises as the tank fills.
> 
> Lift off the top of the tank and remove the two pins or set screws that anchor the ballcock. Pull up the assembly, lifting the plunger out of the tube. Obtain replacement washers for all that are on the plunger; usually, there are at least two. But before installing them, sand or scrape off mineral deposits.
> _
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/11/24/nyregion/home-clinic-how-to-quiet-down-those-noisy-valves.html


I think they should recommend turning off the water to the fill valve first....

Tom


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Caslon said:


> "Honing." Bad use of language on my part, describing a sound. My bad.
> 
> An elk horn being blown. There, that's better, maybe.


That would be bugling. That's worse than any honing sound I envisioned.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

What did we finally determine the cause for a sound like someone is blowing an deer horn when the toilet is being refilled?

The only sound description I could come up at the time was a "honing sound." 

Sorry for my poor description of the sound. Deer horn being sounded.

Nonetheless...this post is somewhat related to our HAO allowing the water pressure to get to 125 PSI).

85 PSI is the max for building codes. One toilet's inards are pretty much trashed and need a rebuild due to excessive water pressure. They leak at the core, and can't be corrected with the usual screw adjustments.

I blame our HOA letting the water pressure getting to 125PSI and causing some major copper pipe spritz leaks. Those spritz leaks would probably not have happened if our entire condo water pressure PSI less than 125 PSI. That's 40 PSI over the max allowed by building codes.

Update, lol. 5 months later our condos water pressure PSI is where it should be, lol, well under 125 PSI!

As a condo owner here, I only had to wait a mere 5 months before the HOA got off it's collective butt and reduced the high 125 PSI water pressure to 70 PSI. (I sent the HOA a pic of a water gauge hooked up showing 125 PSI.

Additionally, as a side note, multiple toilets inards need replacing, due to the 125 PSI water pressure fiasco.

PPS. I'm still hearing this wierd "honing" sound on flushes. Heh, I mean Deer horn sound. Not just from my units toilet.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Caslon said:


> PPS. I'm still hearing this wierd "honing" sound on flushes. Heh, I mean Deer horn sound. Not just from my units toilet.


Start an orchestra.

Advertise on Facebook. You have found your "calling".


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Water PSI 125. Max allowed by code 85 PSI (I gauged and pictured it). I'll be buying a toilet rebuild kit to fix the sound, others may have to also. Toilet plastic head starting to leak. Anyways, case closed.


----------



## Acesfour (Jan 25, 2016)

It's too bad that some of the responses to you come from jerks. As somewhat mentioned earlier here you are getting a resonating pipe that is vibrating. This is often caused by bends in the pipe and just the right flow velocity. Slowing down or speeding up the flow is likely to help. Close down or open up the flow valve and see if it goes away. This would be an easy fix since a toilet fill rate is not too important.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Acesfour said:


> It's too bad that some of the responses to you come from jerks. As somewhat mentioned earlier here you are getting a resonating pipe that is vibrating. This is often caused by bends in the pipe and just the right flow velocity. Slowing down or speeding up the flow is likely to help. Close down or open up the flow valve and see if it goes away. This would be an easy fix since a toilet fill rate is not too important.
> 
> Tracy
> Aces Four


He got more than enough sound advice on how to troubleshoot and rectify the issue. Some of us just like to fool around. Pull you pants up, it's all good.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

He actually did get "sound" advice, didn't he? :laughing:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Replacing the toilets inards is all I can think of. I have no control over the water pressure as there is only one main shut off for this building that serves all units. Those toilets in the other units making the same sound will undoubtedly have to replace their toilets guts too. Our damn HOA took 5 months to finally reduce the water pressure from 125 PSI (85 PSI max by code) which probably messed up some of our toilets inards (besides the noise, mine is now leaking water at the top part and needs replacing).


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Didn't you say all this before? Replacing all those "innards" will set you back a whopping $15 per and they only last for so long.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> *Didn't you say all this before?* Replacing all those "innards" will set you back a whopping $15 per and they only last for so long.


Painters - they like to 2-coat everything...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Which one of you smart ass boneheads with your ****ing snide replies even remotely suggested the inards of the toilet needs a rebuild or assembly replacement? HUH? 
I figured out the remedy myself. As to the cause, noone mentioned the info I provided about the water pressure being an extreme 125PSI and messing up the components of the toilet assembly. 

Let's keep coming with the absolute worthless replies from those of you with dirt for brains and nothing else better to do than waste bandwidth.

Some of you came up with your snide replies to cover the fact that you really don't know a ****ing thing about plumbing, but want to appear as if you do. That's understandable. There's no stopping trolls that some of you are.

P.S. Reply to yourselves because I'm not wasting any more time reading this thread. i won't read what you reply.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Check that the water valve to the toilet is open fully.
> 
> Or it's the fill valve in the tank (thing on the left side). Maybe a replacement will help. They're pretty much interchangeable, so the new one may not look anything like what's in there currently.
> 
> ...





Caslon said:


> Which one of you smart ass boneheads with your ****ing snide replies even remotely suggested the inards of the toilet needs a rebuild or assembly replacement? HUH?
> I figured out the remedy myself. As to the cause, noone mentioned the info I provided about the water pressure being an extreme 125PSI and messing up the components of the toilet assembly.
> 
> Let's keep coming with the absolute worthless replies from those of you with dirt for brains and nothing else better to do than waste bandwidth.
> ...


Replacing the parts was in the first response.

There were a few replies instructing you to close the water stop some to see if helped with the excessive pressure. 

Yes, you will.

Tom


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Someone needs to invest in a respirator.


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

The sound is a very common problem with toilet fill valves. Especially, with the crappy water in California where Amonium Chloride is put in our potable water.

The gasket inside the fill valve gets deteriorated, swells up and it gets soft like melting jello. When the fill valve is just about to finally close to stop the water the washer starts to vibrate and the effect is similar to how the rubber acts with a fart bags. Since there is much more pressure that a fart bag, the noise and vibration is amplified. Sometimes the effect will sound like a helicopter landing of the roof of a house and sometimes the effect sounds like a tuba.

I get these type of noise problems from customers every week. For several years, there was a garden hose faucet manufacturer in Los Angeles. We used several brands of faucets, but had to stop using this one brand because after a few months the rubber washers in the faucets caused a vibration that was so bad people thought the water pipes were moving house off the foundations. We changed the washers and the problem always went away, but the cost to change hundreds of washers ever year can get very expensive because we had to pull workers off jobs when they could have been making money.

When shut off valves underneath fixtures get soft you will usually get only a vibration sound like a helicopter landing on the roof, but you don't get the humming sound. Again, you only need to change the washer. The problem with Brass Craft brand angle stops is they don't use a screw to hold the washer onto the stem. There washer only snaps over a plastic pin and the washer is loose from Day One.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

How did anyone friggin fix anything before internet ? 

Someone told me a caveman invented the wheel without internet. Wow huh ?


----------

